
Steve Jobs Explains NeXT's Strategy (1991) [vid] - nickb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9dmcRbuTMY
======
jhancock
worth watching...

This is vid 1 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9dmcRbuTMY> and this is vid 2
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn3Ex-5dPAo&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn3Ex-5dPAo&feature=related)

What is interesting is that even though his approach in these videos is
correct, Jobs would have lost if Apple didn't have the large pool of cash to
do something with Next's technology when Jobs came back to Apple.

Just goes to show that you can be smart and know exactly how to achieve a
goal, but luck and timing are just as important.

~~~
jwilliams
> Just goes to show that you can be smart and know exactly how to achieve a
> goal, but luck and timing are just as important.

Yeah, it's fascinating to watch this and think that as this video was being
made, the Internet (well, WWW) was just about to change everything (directly
or indirectly anyway).

~~~
netcan
I think that his strategy was sound at the time. The market he was talking
about did grow. But he missed a critical point.

He was thinking of it as a split in the workstation marketplace. Sun had a 50%
market share. He thought he could beat Sun. In effect, this marketplace became
dominated by PC players & PC users (EG Mac Pro). A subset of the PC market
really. Publishers, animators, designers, architects etc.

He did pick them up in the end with Apple.

------
netcan
He _is_ a smart guy. That's a very rational non BS marketing brief for a CEO.
(at least my stereotype of one. I don't know many). This a gist from the 2nd
tape:

They are interested in consumers being pushed form the PC to the workstation
market. These are the reasons:

1* - Custom Apps - * The key is having the best development environment. (he
thinks they do0

2* - productivity Apps - * The key is productivity apps using the networking
capabilities so they can tie people together'*

3* - Interpersonal Computing - * This he says, is the long term strategy.

------
RyanGWU82
Even in 1991, Steve Jobs was wearing jeans and a black turtleneck.

~~~
pistoriusp
As far as I know he's been wearing it for much longer:

<http://folklore.org/projects/Macintosh/gallery/popsci.jpg>

"The following collage is from an article by Steven Levy that appeared in the
February 1994 issue of Popular Science, commemerating the Macintosh's tenth
birthday. It's based on pictures taken by Norman Seiff for Rolling Stone
Magazine in January 1984."

------
charlesju
This is an amazing find. Steve Jobs is definitely one of my role models, and
I'm sure a role model for many of the people on this site.

Macs have completely revolutionized every piece of consumer technology, and
have set new industry standards in everything that they do.

I really enjoyed watching him pitch this startup, I have always wondered how
Steve Jobs was as an early-stage entrepreneur.

Good find.

------
vaksel
man its amazing how much the guy aged in 17 years.

------
brianjherman
Sell company to apple.

